# 2nd Gen Black Smoke Platys



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I started out with a silver female and orange male both with a little black, black smoke platy. They have been such a happy pair. They have produced 3 sets of very strong young so far. The first set take after the mom. Silver and black not any orange. The 2nd set has a few features of the dad such as his tall top fin and little bit orange. The 3rd set is throwing me. They look like orange and black marble. They are beautiful. Some if them even have the mickey mouse trait on their tales fir some reason. There is one that has it all. High orange fin, blk and org body and the mickey mouse tail. The iridescent quality of this breed is even orange. Is it normal to have such different batches of fry? 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

